# You know you are getting old when ...



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

First of all, this applies to everyone and should not automatically be put in the Fifty + forum.

So, how do you know you are getting old?

You automatically go to the Fifty + Forum first? Nah, there may be some worthwhile information there.

You insist it was better in the old days and a (fill in the blank) is better than (fill in the blank). No, there are lots of young cranks who love to argue anything.

You race and realize there is no category to move up to? No, but that does seem plausible.

You look forward to summer not so much to ride but because the cold of winter causes too much pain? Maybe.

You collect your first SSI check?

You find Medicare does not cover you most recent bike injury?

You reach an age when you are forced by law to start taking money out of your retirement accounts?

No to all of the above. 

I KNEW I WAS GETTING OLD WHEN MY MUCH YOUNGER WIFE SAID SHE WAS LEARNING TO PLAY MAH JONGG! 

Peace


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And what is MAH JONGG? I would think that before marriage that would have been a priority on your part.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Mah Jongg is an inscrutable oriental game I can not begin to understand and, to my knowledge, has never been played by a man. It may or may not involve your wife, spouse or significant other gambling away the money you were saving for a new bike. This is a fact illustrated by an article I read last week of police in Florida breaking up a Mah Jongg ring and arresting a group of 80 + year old women for gambling.

Its serious I tell you!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rev Bubba said:


> Mah Jongg is an inscrutable oriental game I can not begin to understand and, to my knowledge, has never been played by a man. It may or may not involve your wife, spouse or significant other gambling away the money you were saving for a new bike. This is a fact illustrated by an article I read last week of police in Florida breaking up a Mah Jongg ring and arresting a group of 80 + year old women for gambling.
> 
> Its serious I tell you!


Thanks for clarifying I was concerned for you.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

He did say "playing mah jongg" and not "playing WITH HIS mah jongg..."


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know where it is, because my memory is failing along with everything else, but somewhere along the line I devised what was surely a Nobel Peace Prize-worthy equation quantifying that age is not indeed "just a number" by plotting its non-linear progression in terms of years, represented rather in percentage of pain from accumulated past injury as currently experienced on a daily basis. Or something like that...


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

MAH JONGG, UR JONGG 
goodness. What is this board coming too....


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You realise that no one under thirty would be caught dead in the clothes you think are cool.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

*You know you are getting old when...*

My dad told me when I grow up kids will not be listening to the Rolling Stones.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You know you are getting old when you remember a long long time ago, in a galaxy far away.....


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

When your body sounds like Rice krispies while trying to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

When you are passed on a short steep climb by a young member of the opposite sex who asks if "you are all right, cause you sound like a train you're breathing so hard".


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I started playing Mahjong back in the 1970's with my then girlfrind and another close couple. It's kind of like a three dimensional Domino game. 

The set I learned on was a real Chinese set so I had to learn the Characters, Winds, Flowers, Dragons, and Seasons by their Chinese symbols. The American sets have numbers and names for those that don't read Chinese. 

My son found my set in the closet and wanted me to teach him, but it's been so long since I played I forgot how it went. I do remeber us having a lot of fun playing it - but we had booze and party favors back then to make it eaiser.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i am starting to lose things. and forget simple things, like wallets and iphone chargers and bags of groceries...

i lost a pair of socks I KNEW was in my sock drawer a few weeks ago...

and i'm only 53 going on 54...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

You know you are getting old when everything you do takes twice as long
as it use to.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tjchad said:


> He did say "playing mah jongg" and not "playing WITH HIS mah jongg..."


I wasn't concerned of him playing with it. I was concerned with...well never mind.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> i am starting to lose things. and forget simple things, like wallets and iphone chargers and bags of groceries...
> 
> i lost a pair of socks I KNEW was in my sock drawer a few weeks ago...
> 
> and i'm only 53 going on 54...


I'm 54 and the only thing that concerns me is I need suspenders for my black socks.

Joking


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Why did I come into this room???


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The warning shot across the bow is the first AARP love bomb in your mail box. Surrender immediately and realize THEY WILL NEVER GIVE UP! Soon after, the Neptune Society will find you, because they know you want to make arrangements for your "final expense."
Hearing aid companies have found me and are certain I'm going deaf. 

I was riding my bike this spring and something was suddenly in front of my glasses. I thought it was a spider web with a twig, or one of those little oak doodles that oaks create in the spring and tried to wipe it away. Except I couldn't make it go away, it was a giant floater IN MY EYE. The next day the opthamologist tells me posterior vitreous detachment (PVD) happens to about 75% of us as we age (around 60 or 65), no worries, sh*t happens, you'll get used to the floater. My aqueous eye stuff has DETACHED FROM MY RETINA. Sitting there I had a massive, silent WTF moment. A chocolate Frosty from Wendy's drive thru on the way home, and life goes on. 

However, with age comes (sometimes) wisdom, ease with life, a quiet happiness that strikes out of nowhere, and a certain detente with how things are plus the occasional melancholy realization that some trails will remain unridden. 

And yeah, don't decide to do a boot camp with 20 somethings at 6 am on Jan. 2. 
And yeah, no more, "Watch this, what could possibly go wrong?" in front of the grandkids. 
MOAR plush suspension! 

GET OFF MY LAWN! heh, heh.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The idea of riding in 43 degree rain no longer holds any interest to you.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Cornbread1 said:


> When you are passed on a short steep climb by a young member of the opposite sex who asks if "you are all right, cause you sound like a train you're breathing so hard".


The saddest part, she's not even on a bike, she's running.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

When you decide to make your 30lb SingleSpeed a 1x10.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I knew I was officially old when I put on an all-80's satellite radio channel and my then five-year-old daughter informed me that it was "old people music". I was going to argue with her but realized that Guns 'n Roses is as old to her as, say, Elvis or Buddy Holly is to me.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

Interesting Mahjong story
Florida cops bust up elderly women's mahjong games after 'troublemaker' snitches on them for gambling


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

jjaguar said:


> I knew I was officially old when I put on an all-80's satellite radio channel and my then five-year-old daughter informed me that it was "old people music". I was going to argue with her but realized that Guns 'n Roses is as old to her as, say, Elvis or Buddy Holly is to me.


Yeah...when you put on VH1 & the kids start laughing their asses off & you're like "what?"


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

And you start thinking how wholsome Billy Idol was compared to all this new rappy stuff is. LOL.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

You receive a compliment that ends with "... for your age."


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

Crankout said:


> The idea of riding in 43 degree rain no longer holds any interest to you.


LOL - I can totally relate to that one...

You know you're getting old when you stop wearing spandex because you don't like the way your gut hangs over the top.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

The chamois pad in my bibs feels and looks like an adult diaper, so I'll be ready to make the transition when I get to that stage in my life.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Why did I come into this room???


************Winner*********


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Why did I come into this room???


That is so true!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

You think of a really good, witty post, but before you can type it out it's gone.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

When the clerk at Walgreens said, "You know, you can save some more on this today." I say, "What?" and she picks up one of their circulars and points to the bottom where it says people over 55 save extra on Tuesdays. I was only 52 at the time.

Damn....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DaveRider said:


> Yeah...when you put on VH1 & the kids start laughing their asses off & you're like "what?"


As long as they don't ask how to spell it there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

… you stop worrying about ‘roid rage and start worrying about ‘rhoid rage.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

When an "all-nighter" means eight hours of sleep.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^lol, the painful truth!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

When all the younger women call you 'Sir'.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

when you get increasingly Pissed Off that you're likely not going to see a dime of your social security money....stupid politicians!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking at race results, you puff up just a little cuz you finished better than guys in their 20s, 30s and 40s.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

... when you start picking up hobbies that you dropped in your 20s or 30s because you'd started taking them so seriously that they were no longer fun.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ksechler said:


> LOL - I can totally relate to that one...
> 
> You know you're getting old when you stop wearing spandex because you don't like the way your gut hangs over the top.


I hear you; I have to say that I can still ride in my kit or other spandex in spite of my age. That may change after the holidays!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

We'll have to start calling it Ex-spandex!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the laughs this morning.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fiskare said:


> When all the younger women call you 'Sir'.


Crossing that threshold was a tough one for me.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

*You know you're getting old when you ...*

register for medicare
accept senior citizen discounts
wish you had a tax funded pension so you could retire already (and resent those that do)
have grandkids
regard aches and pains as your old friends
are oh so thankful you can still ride the trails


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

...when every morning you line up all your joint helping, anti inflammatory supplements along with your probiotics.

...when you can't eat pizza anymore (or any tomato/cheese combination item) without paying the price for weeks.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

You know you're getting old when:

Your MOOBS go slinky on ya...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

You win for scariest imagery.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

You do an 8 hr, 40 mile mt bike ride and when you get home your wife says you look like death. Oh, wait, never mind.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Fiskare said:


> When all the younger women call you 'Sir'.


This is happening to me more and more....and I'm only 37. I know that they're just trying to be respectful, but it make me feel old.


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

When you are checking out the mother, not the daughter.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Cornbread1 said:


> When you are checking out the mother, not the daughter.


Lol. I remember the watershed moment when all the Silver Fox guys started to loo way better than their sons.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

When the guy sitting next to your girlfriend at the sushi bar asks her if she is out with her dad! Me (50) Her 47! - I wanted to shove the chop-sticks up.... but instead we had a great laugh and some extra beer! Needless to say afterwards my g/f couldn't stop laughing, and I was traumatized for about a week.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> When the guy sitting next to your girlfriend at the sushi bar asks her if she is out with her dad!


I was talking to an old man in a cafe in Spain years ago while a little girl, maybe about four, played around the tables. I asked if it was his granddaughter?

Yeah, his daughter.

I'm ok because round here no one calls anyone sir.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ probably less unusual in Europe where people marry much older than we do in this side of the pond.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

It did not bother me when I figured out that I was too old for high school girls, and it did not bother me a few years later when I was too old for college girls. When I figured out that I was too old for the high school girls mothers, that did not sit well with me.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm finally going to have to get glasses. When I ride singletrack in bad light, it's starting to get hard to determine depth. Plus, I failed the vision test for the first time (with one eye) when I renewed my driver's license.

I'll be 70 in a week.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I get the glasses reference for sure....


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow - it happened to me again today at lunch - "have a nice day, sir." I was laughing because of this thread. I don't really feel 37 in my head....I still feel like I'm 20. I guess I look 37 (or older) though.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> I get the glasses reference for sure....


And how. Picked up prescription sports glasses cause I couldn't see squat in the forest when the sun started heading down.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

37?

Get off my lawn!!


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

You go to a spin class (where you're the token male), pull down your sweats, and realize you forgot to change into your cycling shorts as you're standing there in your boxer briefs.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You are lusting after the ultra light folding glasses that a riding pal carries with them.


----------



## bfranco (Sep 21, 2007)

When the meatballs pass the sausage and your seriously considering an ebike


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

...when your best chance for perfect vision involves having cataracts removed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> This is happening to me more and more....and I'm only 37. I know that they're just trying to be respectful, but it make me feel old.


One day you walk in to a Starbucks and the young girls flirt with you. Then all of a sudden one day they call you Sir.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> One day you walk in to a Starbucks and *you think* the young girls flirt with you. Then all of a sudden one day they call you Sir.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

When your user name started out as a joke, but now is just the sad truth.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lenny7 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Crushed dreams and depression sets in.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

When I was younger, my friends called me "Fast Eddie", and it was probably appropriate. I could really get down the road, or trail. Cars, motos, even race cars. Nowadays, however, I'm no longer fast, but at least I can kid myself into thinking I'm Brisk.



oldbroad said:


> When your user name started out as a joke, but now is just the sad truth.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Brisk Eddie said:


> When I was younger, my friends called me "Fast Eddie", and it was probably appropriate. I could really get down the road, or trail. Cars, motos, even race cars. Nowadays, however, I'm no longer fast, but at least I can kid myself into thinking I'm Brisk.


It's not how fast you go that counts, it's how long you keep moving.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> It's not how fast you go that counts, it's how long you keep moving.


That's what she said. 
See, I still think like a teenager.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

For me it was the day I realized I better get a secure job because getting hired after 50 was going to be tough.
Also selling out to the man earns enough $$ to pay cash for the $5k bike so I have that excuse going for me which is nice.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I knew I was getting old when my pre-ride stretching lasted longer than my ride!


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

When you get asked for your ID when buying beer and that makes your day.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

… when 45° is cold.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I sort of resent that - I'm SoCal 55 is cold -


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ I sort of resent that - I'm SoCal 55 is cold -


Ha, me too. Here in Texas I get the trainer out when it's in the 50's.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm in NorCal, it's colder here.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Here in New England, that's still T-Shirt weather!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Here in New England, that's still T-Shirt weather!


In New England, you know it's cold when you're wearing so much clothing that it takes 5 minutes of wiggling, unzipping and peeling off layers to pee in the woods.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

IFallDown said:


> When your body sounds like Rice krispies while trying to get out of bed in the morning.


Haha so true!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

When you can finally afford a really expensive bike and realize it won't make any difference .....


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> When you can finally afford a really expensive bike and realize it won't make any difference .....


So true. For some reason, it doesn't stop me though.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

It didn't stop me either and now I'm looking at a new road bike for my next purchase.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I raced my bicycle today.

The bike won.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

When your younger friends & relatives are having heart attacks & strokes.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

burtronix said:


> When your younger friends & relatives are having heart attacks & strokes.


S**t just got real.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

When you replace a perfectly good bike with a 7 lb lighter one to be able to keep up the pace.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> In New England, you know it's cold when you're wearing so much clothing that it takes 5 minutes of wiggling, unzipping and peeling off layers to pee in the woods.


Good times were had by all.

Just don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

... and you find out it doesn't help anywhere near as much as you thought it would.


----------



## Scooby349 (Aug 1, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ I sort of resent that - I'm SoCal 55 is cold -











And yes, i have tried 
Sorry about offtopic


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Scooby349 said:


> And yes, i have tried
> Sorry about offtopic


Actually feels really good after a nice hot sauna


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

When you go to a high school reunion & see a table with pictures of the dearly departed


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

When you are sitting at a bar after a great ride and talk turns to what you did that morning.

Guy One: "I played some hockey then coached my son's hockey team."
Guy Two: "I chopped some wood."
Guy Three: "I went to a bagel breakfast at my adult community."

Sad but true. Well, not sad at all. We live in Jersey where you can get great bagels and someone made Mimosa's.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

When you are forced to choose between going out on New Year's Eve or riding on New Year's Day because your body says "no" to doing both.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Rev Bubba said:


> When you are forced to choose between going out on New Year's Eve or riding on New Year's Day because your body says "no" to doing both.


Thats exactly what i am going through right now.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

And not Or. 
When you qualify for the Senior season pass at the local ski hill.
Definition of an older person is "Someone who is 15 years older than you."
Went on a ride today celebrating my buddy's 63 birthday. 
We qualify for the Seniors discount but haven't had to ease up much.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

When the hair that use to be on your head now grows out of your ears and nose!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the laughs... 

This year I'm signed up for my 14th 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo. Two years ago I completed my 6th duo. This year we are racing in the 5 person coed 250+ class and one of the male members of the team is only 41. We still make the 250 cut off by 6 years. 

Here is another one of my riding buddies came up with. Probably has been stated before.

When the balls to brain ration is less than 1... For the mathematically limited this is also referred to as 'walk today ride tomorrow'

After the last few years my goal is to avoid relationships with Orthopedic Surgeons and Physical Therapists


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know I'm getting old because I do a ride, let's say 10-15 miles, then drive home 30-40 minutes. When I try to get out of my truck when I get home I can hardly walk. Takes a few minutes to loosen up. Then I'm fine.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cornbread1 said:


> When you are checking out the mother, not the daughter.


Or when the hot young thing is all interested in you...then wants to introduce you to her mother. Happened to a friend of mine a decade ago in a restaurant. I'm only a year younger...


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

You know you're getting old when, You order/purchase your first pair of bifocal sport sunglasses to read the Garmin on your handlebars.

Grrr.....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mopartodd said:


> You know you're getting old when, You order/purchase your first pair of bifocal sport sunglasses to read the Garmin on your handlebars.
> 
> Grrr.....


This makes me laugh. I have a friend 20 years my senior who I built a hot rod for about 15 years ago. When it would have an issue a few years down the road, I'd go to his house, we'd fix it and take it for a test ride. He'd be driving, I'd ask how it felt, he'd put his glasses on, look at the gauges, take his glasses back off and look at the road. All while driving a manually shifted 425 horse 3050 pound Camaro. 
Used to worry me a little. 
I asked my buddy why he didn't just get bifocals. He said those are for old people. He was probably 65 at the time.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

mopartodd said:


> You order/purchase your first pair of bifocal sport sunglasses to read the Garmin on your handlebars.


They have those? I need em too.:madman:


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

When you ride for 2 hours and realize that you only rode 5 miles even though it's all single track and hilly.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> You know you're getting old when, You order/purchase your first pair of bifocal sport sunglasses to read the Garmin on your handlebars.
> 
> Grrr.....


Get these.

Hydrotac Stick-on Bifocal Lenses, 1.50 - Walmart.com

Stick on bifocals. I have them on all three of my lenses and my polarized fly fishing sunglasses. You can have the really cool stuff and read too! Also I use my iPhone for my cycling computer. Wahoo fitness App has numbers so big I can read them without help!

Obviously distance vision is OK for me.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

I have decided that the the Special Forces credo "adapt, improvise and overcome" applies to to getting old... I mean more experienced. 

I offer the following examples from my personal experience.

I have arthritis in my thumbs. It got bad enough about 15 years ago that I had to have custom molded braces made to keep riding. Adaptation: Ergon Grips, and a 80s vintage top of the bar shifter for the left side that I can shift with my palm.

Fear of endos.... adaptation: 29er designed for 120 mm fork with a 150 mm fork 

Need lower gears to climb the big stuff without mashing gears and irritating my knees... Adaptation: 2000 vintage crank with an after market spider that gives me 20, 30, 38 chain rings. 20/34 allows me to spin on the steepest stuff.

Chronic Lower Back pain... Adaptation: lots more core and flexibility work in the gym and took up road cycling. trails are now about 40% of my riding but I'm still a mountain biker at heart.

Fat...Adaptation: Scotch and Bourbon instead of beer


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Burp!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> Get these.
> 
> Hydrotac Stick-on Bifocal Lenses, 1.50 - Walmart.com
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I'll have to try these.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have any socks that match, because on rides over an hour I have to sacrifice one of them.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> After the last few years my goal is to avoid relationships with Orthopedic Surgeons and Physical Therapists


This...this is important.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

When all you can do after a long ride is shower, lay down in front of the tv/laptop and eat...


----------



## madgan (Dec 19, 2015)

Bail_Monkey said:


> When all you can do after a long ride is shower, lay down in front of the tv/laptop and eat...


God, that's all of my rides.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

When you find "You know you are getting old when ..." threads interesting


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Winner!



Gasp4Air said:


> When you find "You know you are getting old when ..." threads interesting


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

rlee said:


> I don't have any socks that match, because on rides over an hour I have to sacrifice one of them.


Adaptation: Make sure all of your socks are the same Mine are all black and extend up to my knees


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

rideandshoot said:


> Adaptation: Make sure all of your socks are the same Mine are all black and extend up to my knees











Sock suspenders are definitely a sign you are getting old. (BTW, those are dress cycling shoes)


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I lament getting older every day of the week. If I could only go back to my 30 year old self and give myself a kick in the backside.

But getting old does have it's advantages. Last summer on a local bike shop road ride, we had the Bailey's out riding with us. I've often referred to their oldest son as "the animal" because he could always tear me up on climbs. Their youngest son is also becoming quite the rider. On this particular ride, I was overtaking the youngest lad and taunted him by saying "You're being beat uphill by a grandpa!"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh dear! What is worn when cycling on Downton Abbey.

FYI, for those who's socks follow the call of gravity, there is a product called "It Stays" which is a light weight theatrical glue available from pharmacies that is very effective.(It doesn't work on sagging skin) I retired from a NYC job where dressing well was mandatory and have lots of experience with the product.

God, knowing that information certainly makes me old.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Gasp4Air said:


> View attachment 1040040
> 
> 
> Sock suspenders are definitely a sign you are getting old. (BTW, those are dress cycling shoes)


You know you are getting old when you wear that with bermuda shorts and a hawaiian shirt down at the pool.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

bakerjw said:


> I lament getting older every day of the week. If I could only go back to my 30 year old self and give myself a kick in the backside.


Here's what I tell myself when I think how great it would be to turn the clock back 10 or 20 years.

"You're xx years old now. When you're xx+10, you'll look back and wish you were xx years old again."

Which means I'm living my future dream right now.

And besides, the physical attributes regained by going back would be largely offset by the stupidity regained.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Gasp4Air said:


> Here's what I tell myself when I think how great it would be to turn the clock back 10 or 20 years.
> 
> "You're xx years old now. When you're xx+10, you'll look back and wish you were xx years old again."
> 
> ...


The stupidity is what defines youth. Its loss is what makes us age. The aches and pains don't make us old. Its the day you look at a 10 foot drop and think about crashing and its ramifications instead of thinking "Weee!" as you fly off of it without a single thought or a care.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

BobbyWilliams said:


> The stupidity is what defines youth. Its loss is what makes us age. The aches and pains don't make us old. Its the day you look at a 10 foot drop and think about crashing and its ramifications instead of thinking "Weee!" as you fly off of it without a single thought or a care.


Man, if that's true then I'm really, really old. Never did a 10 ft drop in my life. Even when I was young and stupid.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Gasp4Air said:


> Man, if that's true then I'm really, really old. Never did a 10 ft drop in my life. Even when I was young and stupid.


Some are old souls trapped in young bodies, while some souls refuse to age while contained in aging bodies. Stay stupid, stay young, die early in a most spectacular way. Because if you just end up injured instead of dying then you'll be left to tell your grand kids endless rambling stories about how you got injured. Like the time you tried to jump your bike off a ten foot drop. See back in those days bikes didn't have airbags yet. Those were still only in cars. Not that they do now either, but they didn't at that time. So you see you were riding your bike in the woods, which was all the rage back in those days. When we had these big plants growing up out of the ground called "Trees". That reminds me of the time I was cutting down a tree with the small hatchet that George Washington gave me as a kid. No not that George Washington, how old do you think I am??? The George Washington down on 3rd and Elm! You met him I'm sure, he's the one with the shifty eye... Now what was I talking about? Hey look a ten foot drop, I should ride my bike off it. What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

BobbyWilliams said:


> The stupidity is what defines youth. Its loss is what makes us age. The aches and pains don't make us old. Its the day you look at a 10 foot drop and think about crashing and its ramifications instead of thinking "Weee!" as you fly off of it without a single thought or a care.


If you are in the Phoenix area I can give you references for a shoulde guy, a knee guy and a PT


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> Man, if that's true then I'm really, really old. Never did a 10 ft drop in my life. Even when I was young and stupid.


Don't say that! You're calling me stupid and just cause it fits doesn't mean I like it. Last year I bought a 5" bike so I could do the bigger drops. Yes if I screw-up and bail it hurts bad and takes long to heal, but doing it correct is so very fun. Being over 55 yrs may not be "old" but it's way past young. Because I rode dirt-bikes back in the 70s & 80s going for air seems like the right thing to do. As someone here once posted "Air time is the best!"


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

jim c said:


> Don't say that! You're calling me stupid and just cause it fits doesn't mean I like it. Last year I bought a 5" bike so I could do the bigger drops. Yes if I screw-up and bail it hurts bad and takes long to heal, but doing it correct is so very fun. Being over 55 yrs may not be "old" but it's way past young. Because I rode dirt-bikes back in the 70s & 80s going for air seems like the right thing to do. As someone here once posted "Air time is the best!"


No reference to others intended! I've played a lot of sports in my 65 years, some of them pretty hard. But I've never been gonzo. When I ride, I worry about hitting rocks and trees at speed. Just a wuss, i guess.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bail_Monkey said:


> When all you can do after a long ride is shower, lay down in front of the tv/laptop and eat...and *NAP*


Fix'd it for ya!



Gasp4Air said:


> And besides, the physical attributes regained by going back would be largely offset by the stupidity regained.


True, true, true, but more on the emotional decision-making level (or lack of it). From my twenties, so much insanely cringe-worthy stuff on every level, as in, "What was I THINKING", or "I shaved my legs for THIS?"

(Uh, because mtbr is cycling related, I have to add a caveat that this is not leg shaving as in when roadies shave their legs, it's....Oh, hell, never mind, it's a girl joke, but yeah, a roadie might be riding along a boring stretch of pavement and say to hisself, "I shaved my legs for THIS?")


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Another sign of aging is when you have no trouble understand a "girl joke."


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Another sign of aging is when you have no trouble understand a "girl joke."


Eleven! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Last week a girl held a shop door open for me!


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

BLUFF said:


> Last week a girl held a shop door open for me!


Well! As long as she didn't say "age before beauty" then you're OK. LOL!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You know you are getting old when the highlight of your day is sitting in a Starbucks reading a "You Know You are getting Old" thread.


----------



## dbjohnso67 (May 17, 2014)

when you start talking about getting old  48 here and don't feel old at all though I do get a lot of junk mail trying to sell me life insurance :/


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

I am young but I came to share my experience riding with old person. one day I go to ride enduro. there's starter hill we have to climb. most of rider need to get off from bike and push it up like this.








but there's on guy. only one can rode up without foot touching ground.








I knew him after that. he's around 60 years old. also do downhill. he's my target when I'm getting old


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was riding my fat bike yesterday when a guy that had to be 65 or so passed me while I was stretching. I started riding and figured I'd catch him pretty quickly. He was cookin'. On tight twisties, he would pull on me. On uphills, I'd reel him back in. I was about 75 feet behind him in a slight downhill half pipe when he fell pretty good. He got right up and was ready to go. 
I hope I ride that good when I'm his age.


----------

